# Reminisce - Best TC Moments!!



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

> The most guests online over 24 hours was 25,937, Aug-06-2013 at 21:59.


What is this date? I have been wondering about this for a while. Does anybody remember it? 25,937 is a very large number - was there anything special that day? Just wondering.... 
*
Whether you remember or not, please share your best/funniest/craziest TC moments/days/events here, I'd like to hear about the time before I came on here.... *


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

August 6th? Probably nothing special. Just means that TC is growing. This site got a lot of hits ya'know.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

mstar said:


> What is this date? I have been wondering about this for a while. Does anybody remember it? 25,937 is a very large number - was there anything special that day? Just wondering....
> *
> Whether you remember or not, please share your best/funniest/craziest TC moments/days/events here, I'd like to hear about the time before I came on here.... *


25000 of those were likely bots, search engine spiders, Google, Facebook and Viglink trackers. Probably another 800-900 were anonymous guests.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah, those lurkers....  

Anyway....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mstar said:


> 25,937 is a very large number - was there anything special that day?


25,937 is the product of 37 and 701, which makes it special indeed. No other number can claim that honor.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mstar said:


> please share your best/funniest/craziest TC moments/days/events here


1. JTech82 getting banned 
2. JTech82 coming back as Mirror_Image 
3. Mirror_Image getting banned
4. Invasion of metalheads and grand battle with users Bach and Herzeleide versus invaders 
5. Saul's first appearance and the following mess


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The infamous thread started by Cnote11 for violadude and the now banned dodecaplex.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Myaskovsky2002's mischief from back in the day....

I own that Beethoven String Quartet CD. Here's there rest of my fabulous Beethoven CD collection.

[Insert 200 lines in capital letters of every single Beethoven CD he owns]

LOL

Martin, amused


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> The infamous thread started by Cnote11 for violadude and the now banned dodecaplex.


Aaahh those were great times!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I love Myazovsky2002's posts, such a shame he got banned!  

And HerlockSholmes was a funny fellow, also sad that he was only here for such a short time!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Honestly I loved the passion for opera... and vocal music as a whole that Almaviva brought to this site during his stay.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

*The Greatest TC Event of All Time:*

The day that Celloman became a member of Talk Classical.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I really loved participating the TC Top lists orchestrated by Air and several other tireless volunteers. That was some intense listening and good camaraderie all around.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

mstar said:


> Ah, those lurkers....


I have love , and empathy  for lurkers. Typically, I lurk quite a while before joining a board.

My thoughts run more towards generalities than specifics. There was a time when we just barely cracked the first page (if that) on internet-searches. When I was first invited onto the Leadership Team, most days, it was possible for one person to read _every post_ made on the entire forum in a particular day. Imagine that...

Then, one fine day (don't know when), we were not just merely on the first page on internet searches- we were the top position.:trp:

We never had a "strategy" for achieving this- [although I'm aware that there's an entire service-industry devoted to improving one's position on internet-searches]. Our thought has always been more like the "Field-of-Dreams" meme of "if you build it *(and maintain it!)*, they will come."

So- that significant, possibly unknowable day when I discovered that we came up first on the internet-searches-- _that's_ when I knew we "weren't in Kansas anymore..."


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> I love Myazovsky2002's posts, such a shame he got banned!
> 
> And HerlockSholmes was a funny fellow, also sad that he was only here for such a short time!


HerlockSholmes was a strange character. I remember when he first came he was asking for a VERY specific type of Romantic music. I forgot what kind exactly but I remember his tastes being really hard to pinpoint. Then after he got banned (by posting porn on here I think) he came back later as Dodecaplex, went on and on for a while about his love of fugues and Sorabji and then got himself banned again....by posting porn...again... :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

violadude said:


> HerlockSholmes was a strange character. I remember when he first came he was asking for a VERY specific type of Romantic music. I forgot what kind exactly but I remember his tastes being really hard to pinpoint. Then after he got banned (by posting porn on here I think) he came back later as Dodecaplex, went on and on for a while about his love of fugues and Sorabji and then got himself banned again....by posting porn...again... :lol:


No way! I know the thread where Herlock got himself banned, but he came back?!

*Gasp* *Where is he NOW???!!* (Insert climax modern/romantic music here)


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I handed Sharik his *** in an argument about whisky labeling laws in Scotland and the US. 

It was sort of a weird thing to be arguing about, but I destroyed him.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> No way! I know the thread where Herlock got himself banned, but he came back?!
> 
> *Gasp* *Where is he NOW???!!* (Insert climax modern/romantic music here)


hahaha Well I don't think he's around now, you would know if he was back. But I kinda miss him 

He had no self-control, or so he said, and that's why he got himself banned because he couldn't stay off of TC and it was ruining his life (or it was just an excuse to post porn on the website).


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> I handed Sharik his *** in an argument about whisky labeling laws in Scotland and the US.
> 
> It was sort of a weird thing to be arguing about, but I destroyed him.


Ah, but I'm sure he was too busy not noticing to notice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

When Couchie had too much to drink :cheers:


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

This.

http://www.talkclassical.com/10329-photoshop-tennis-forum-game.html


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

violadude said:


> HerlockSholmes was a strange character. I remember when he first came he was asking for a VERY specific type of Romantic music. I forgot what kind exactly but I remember his tastes being really hard to pinpoint. Then after he got banned (by posting porn on here I think) he came back later as Dodecaplex, went on and on for a while about his love of fugues and Sorabji and then got himself banned again....by posting porn...again... :lol:


Haha. This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> This.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/10329-photoshop-tennis-forum-game.html


By Kopachris:









I'm trying neither to think about it or look at it or else I might burst out laughing in front of the entire study hall.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm . . . maybe the never-ending political threads that I always got tangled up in. Good times, good times.

One that stands out, and not in a good way, was the freaky fetish thread. That one amazed me simply for how long it went before being shut down.

I am reminded more of people that are no longer here that used to be so commonplace - people like Almaviva and Polednice.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite TC moment was the Composer-Rebus Thread - I was too thick to work out most of them, but it was wonderfully ingenious and witty. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I remember when the first TC's Top 100 lists were just being made, and everyone was excited to help nominate their favorite pieces. Then it took too long to work out, and most people have abandoned adding to that really big list, but most of the other top 100s have been_ set in stone_. 

I noted that in our top 100 Choral Works list, we somehow missed Orff's Carmina Burana. I think that oversight is probably the funniest mistake this forum has ever made, that _nobody _remembered it. Goes to show how elitist we are around here... :tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Talk Classical provides a realistic representation of life in a concert hall.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I do miss Polednice's presence on the forum. He could be the type of person that might turn you off at first because of the bite in some of his posts, but when you got to know him better he was an awesome guy and always had a cool perspective to bring to posts.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought the fetish thread was simultaneously hilarious and a beautiful testament to the myriad ways in which we humans express our love for each other in the physical realm.

Some of my favourite moments here have involved meeting new people. BD, PetrB, Novelette, Mahlerian, Aleazk, Ramako, and so many others here who have deigned to befriend me for whatever reason, these are some of the most intelligent and pleasant people I have ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> Talk Classical provides a realistic representation of life in a concert hall.


That video never gets old.

aeiou


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Mozart vs. Modernism debate. Great times.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> I do miss Polednice's presence on the forum. He could be the type of person that might turn you off at first because of the bite in some of his posts, but when you got to know him better he was an awesome guy and always had a cool perspective to bring to posts.


I remember that Say Something Nice thread. Classic. lol


----------

